# Silat or Kali Knife skills



## TsunNew (Mar 4, 2008)

Im really new to martial arts and saw some of silat and kali videos on youtube. Do these skills actually Work? And what are your general opinions on both of theses styles.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 4, 2008)

What are your goals?  What do you hope to get out of the study?


----------



## TsunNew (Mar 4, 2008)

overall I want something that is effective and i can use if i get caught in a bad situation whether it be knife, locks, groundwork. if you want to know the system im looking at website : http://www.willemdethouars.com/


----------



## Blindside (Mar 4, 2008)

I suspect he could teach you a thing or two about martial arts, maybe even three things.    Seriously though, he is something of a legend in many martial arts circles, it would be well, well, worth your while to go down and visit in person.

Lamont


----------



## Doc_Jude (Mar 5, 2008)

When it comes to authentic Indonesian Silat and Kuntao knife skills, you probably won't find better in that region of the country. Really. Take advantage!!! Uncle Bill's got the stuff!

When it comes to knife skills, *authentic* Indonesian Silat is, by definition, effective.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 5, 2008)

to answere in a few words YES they work
and yes Uncle Bill is the real thing


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2008)

I would check them out as everyone else here has posted "Uncle Bill" is the real deal!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally though in your region I am very partial to Bob Orlando.
http://www.orlandokuntao.com/


----------



## TsunNew (Mar 5, 2008)

I went to visit Keith Moffett at the Kun Lun Pai Martial Arts in Westminster (its close) for a poor college student. I emailed Chas if you see on the website he's one of the top guys.
Chas
"The master-teacher there is Keith Moffat- a very respected fighter 
and teacher. He is close with Willem de Thouars, and holds workshops 
for him a lot. It is the best public practice group in the city."

Im going again to check out a class, he didnt pressure me and was very approachable.

Thank you all for your input hopefully ill be able to start soon


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2008)

Silat and Kali are both great options for self-defense! Good luck.


----------



## TsunNew (Mar 5, 2008)

I went to keith moffet class, he knows his stuff and signed up for 4 introductory classes. He was really nice, cool. Talked about Human Weapon and how he knows one guy from the silat episode. Im short, he made me feel like this style will work for me.

REALLY COOL i cant say it any better


----------

